# west midlands IHS breeders meeting 2011



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

the ihs west midlands branch end of season show will be held at the Dome doncaster,6th november 2011.this event will be organised by the west midlands branch and no other club/society will be involved.this show will be run under the same guidlines as the main national ihs shows.booking forms can be obtained from richard brooke on 01274 548342.richard will be running this event on the west mids behalf as well as running the 2 main ihs shows.


----------



## hellisback (Apr 26, 2009)

*hi*

hi is the expo for general public to purchase reptiles? if so what the entrance fee thanks


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

All details can be found on this thread.... J

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/767946-donny-show-6th-november-faqs.html


----------

